# Kontakt Filter modulation problem



## syashdown (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've only recently started experimenting with Kontakt and have been getting on with relative success until today when I encountered a problem. 

I'm trying to modulate a LP filter in the group insert fx with the modulation wheel but it doesn't seem to be working. The filter works if I move the dial directly on the effect but nothing happens when I assign a cc1 modulator to filter cutoff and move the mod wheel.

Even more strange is that if I change the fx in the slot to anything else the cc1 modulator works to change the fx parameter but if I insert a filter it does nothing!

Any help much appreciated. 

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## syashdown (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh and I'll add that if I assign the filter to be controlled by the pitch bend or LFO etc it works!

Strange. 


Any help would be much appreciated, trying to get this instrument finished before 5 months of solid scoring on the project!

Thanks again


----------



## mk282 (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a bug in Kontakt. If you have more than one internal modulator assigned to a group FX, you're going to lose realtime control of the modulated parameter, UNLESS you add an external modulator (like velocity, aftertouch, keytrack, CC mod)...


----------



## syashdown (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the response. 

Although I'm a little confused. Why does the mod wheel work if I replace the filter with any other effect?

Many kontakt libraries own have a filter on the mod wheel, so there must be a way to get it to work?


----------



## polypx (Dec 5, 2014)

Works fine here. Kontakt 5.1 example attached..


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Dec 9, 2014)

I've always noticed another issue (maybe a bug).

Try assigning the mod wheel to any of the SV LPF with it's mod range inverted. This should close/dull the filter as u push the mod wheel up/fwd.

With percussive sounds I always hear a click at the start of the sample, almost as if there is a few ms delay before the mod wheel position is being accounted for.

This happens with a few of the filter types in Kontakt, but the Ladder filters don't seem to have this problem (or the old K4 filters).

Anybody else noticed this.... I've had this problem since K5 was released.

I'll upload an nki example if anyone is unsure abt this.


----------



## syashdown (Dec 9, 2014)

I assigned on the insert rather than group and Midi learned the mod wheel and and it seems to work now. 

Thanks all.


----------



## syashdown (Dec 9, 2014)

Although, it means that the sound now starts with the filter closed as default, which is a bit annoying. Anyway to set the default to open?


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Dec 9, 2014)

Try it on the group inserts, and set midi cc#1 as a mod source rather than using midi learn.

*The issue doesn't occur with midi learn as doing it that way actually moves the cutoff knob.

Invert the mod slider also and the filter will be open by default.

The problem still exists...


----------



## syashdown (Dec 11, 2014)

Nimbus Audio @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Try it on the group inserts, and set midi cc#1 as a mod source rather than using midi learn.
> 
> *The issue doesn't occur with midi learn as doing it that way actually moves the cutoff knob.
> 
> ...



Thats how I had it set up in the first place, which doesn't seem to work for some reason.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Dec 11, 2014)

Odd... other than the actual filter click bug this method of assigning works fine for me.

This is the only way I ever set up any group section modulator (midi, or internal mod source).

Not sure wot to suggest, bt PM me if ur still struggling.


----------

